# Rave recommendation asap pls



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Back home from uni which means i get to treat myself to a trip to Rave. Whilst their signature blend has always been enjoyable i really like a fruity espresso so if anyone has any recommendations id be keen to try something new. Ive been powering through Clifton's EQ v13 if that helps


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I ordered everything they sold a couple of months ago to try and learn what I like as espresso and found my favourites were:

1) Tanzania AAA

2) Sumatra - Tano Batak (lovely and different)

3) Nicaragua - Buenos Aires


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

PS I rate the EQ range also, so should be coming from a similar benchmark!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

For the value you can't go far wrong with Signature blend, I'm currently drinking my first bag of it and have been pretty impressed. I recently really enjoyed the San Pascual Natural too.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The honduras is great in their machine but lacking a bit in excitement on my home set up


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> For the value you can't go far wrong with Signature blend, I'm currently drinking my first bag of it and have been pretty impressed. I recently really enjoyed the San Pascual Natural too.


I do like naturally processed beans so may have to give this a go at some point. Was really keen to give their natural ethiopian a go but they had run out when i went in last


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> The honduras is great in their machine but lacking a bit in excitement on my home set up


Cheers rob couldnt have asked for more info! Think the tanzania will be getting a try then. Out of interest what is your home setup? I've had a couple of shots of that same EQ up at Clifton and can never quite get the same complexity out of mine so i guess we are bottlenecked by our lack of la marzocco commercial machines haha


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Exactly - their machine makes the raspberry flavours zing, but neither my heavily modded classic nor even the new QM Veloce made much of them. Both times I was grinding on nice meaty burrs in my e37s mind!

The Sumatra was my biggest surprise - loved that one and he flavour notes are outside my usual range. In my humble opinion tho, the Tanzania was truly excellent.


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

Last forum day included lengthy chat and demonstration with roaster who advised his personal preference was Chatswood.

Have switched from Signature to Chatswood for last 6 kg and remain impressed. It is a tad darker and oilier so single dosing needs a bigger puff through.

Also enjoying their monthly subscriptions (was a much appreciated gift) and this gives quite a variety but none to better Chatswood as a regular for flat whites and espressos - enjoy.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I enjoyed the Chatswood.....

Really want to try their fudge blend


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently going through some Chatswood, very enjoyable.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ended up with a dark natural ethiopian (sweet plums yes please)

And got a 250 bag of the tanzania, looks like chatswood is next


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The Ethiopian is really good also - good choice. Look forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm surprised at the number of people who recommended Chatswood when the OP states that he likes a fruity espresso!

Sadly, I'm little help too. I've just had a look at the page and see nothing I recognise. Sorry! But if you're not too stuck to your preference for fruity, then the Espresso Starter pack is tremendous value! https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs/products/espresso-taster-pack?variant=785914061


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> The Ethiopian is really good also - good choice. Look forward to hearing what you think!


Have to say after 1 spro and 1 latte so far i am a fan, tastes like over ripe stonefruits. Dont suppose you recall what kind of brew recipe suited it best? Cheers


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

filthynines said:


> I'm surprised at the number of people who recommended Chatswood when the OP states that he likes a fruity espresso!
> 
> Sadly, I'm little help too. I've just had a look at the page and see nothing I recognise. Sorry! But if you're not too stuck to your preference for fruity, then the Espresso Starter pack is tremendous value! https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs/products/espresso-taster-pack?variant=785914061


To be fair i think it's just become a bit of a go to for me at this point, i really liked their fudge and christmas blends but i think fruity flavours are just more interesting to me on principle. The same applies to my beer brewing actually


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Id like to try fruitier lighter roasts but I've struggled with them relatice to darker blends to the point I'm afraid of them a little now. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

tobyjrn6 said:


> Have to say after 1 spro and 1 latte so far i am a fan, tastes like over ripe stonefruits. Dont suppose you recall what kind of brew recipe suited it best? Cheers


I only brew espresso and drink it straight, so probably not too informative, but I went 15.5>31 out in about 30 seconds including 5s PI on my lever.

What machine / grinder are you using? I found these fairly easy to extract with a nice even colour through the naked PF

That was the bean that astonished me the most. Really liked it and only didn't recommend as it is a darker roast. I do like their idea of darker roasting than the usual for these beans. It's worked really well


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Slightly off-topic, but these are superb:


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Id like to try fruitier lighter roasts but I've struggled with them relatice to darker blends to the point I'm afraid of them a little now. I'll keep trying though.


Yeah i totally get that, i almost feel like im trying to get something that doesnt exist in an espresso that's bursting with fruit that is still capable of cutting through milk. Have to say though this and the current EQ are both excellent examples in their own ways, eq being slightly more tanic fruits but still some 'berry-er' ones on the end and the gedab being very dark plum tasting. Im always just scared of lighter fruity espresso because it can taste so watered down in milk


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> I only brew espresso and drink it straight, so probably not too informative, but I went 15.5>31 out in about 30 seconds including 5s PI on my lever.
> 
> What machine / grinder are you using? I found these fairly easy to extract with a nice even colour through the naked PF
> 
> That was the bean that astonished me the most. Really liked it and only didn't recommend as it is a darker roast. I do like their idea of darker roasting than the usual for these beans. It's worked really well


Ok great, i only meant espresso recipe to be fair but my try my hand at some pour over sooner or later and report back. Thats about what im working with now but may try pulling it a little bit longer just to see what happens as the roast isnt as super dark as I was scared of.

Im on a brewtus with naked pf with a mazzer major, have to say even from unrested beans the extractions are gorgeous. Good crema for latte art too on a more superficial note(if i hadnt spilled...)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

You've definitely got the kit to maximise these then.

Glad to hear they are working well.


----------

